

If PRISM would have had to raise money - davidcoallier
http://www.slideshare.net/david.coallier/prism-investordeck

======
Samuel_Michon
You may want to look at those US population numbers again (slide 7). Prism’s
‘market size’ is a lot larger than 2.82 million people.

------
ignostic
USP: No safeguards! Nothing prevents you from collecting data on political
opponents and vocal dissenters!

